# Diamond



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey people, I have a Blue nose Razor edge . Shes gonna be 5 months on the 8th. Just wondering about her weight. She weighs in at about 41lbs and I train her and work her out very often. Just want to know how big will she get. Her mother was about 65lbs and Father was 75lbs.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a pretty girl.What is it I've always heard,you double the weight they were at 4 months and that's usually about how much they will weigh full grown.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

She's a pretty big girl. My male was around 50lbs at 5 months. He's 9 months now, and 71lbs. If she keeps growing the way she is now, she could be larger than her sire or dam when she reaches maturity. But, she could slow down, and end up a bit smaller, or around their size. It's a waiting game, really.. Cute pup.


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for the fast response. Yea im hoping she keeps growing and getting thicker. 
Pink: Thats a beautiful male you have there.
Dixieland: Thanks for the welcome Bro Awesome Dixie.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a gal


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Dixie sorry about that new to this so im trying to learn mkre about the site. I Appoligize ))


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's no problem at all.You're not the first to assume that and I'm sure you won't be the last.lol
Looking forward to seeing more pics of your girl in the future!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Blue~Diamond said:


> Pink: Thats a beautiful male you have there.


Thank you.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Pretty girl you got there 
I really don't know much about Bullies, but she's really cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> It's no problem at all.You're not the first to assume that and I'm sure you won't be the last.lol
> Looking forward to seeing more pics of your girl in the future!


I still think your a dude..... lmao

Welcome to the forum. She will most likely be in the range of her parents, but that also depends on if her parents were over weight. Many bullies are over weight ( and I don't mean over weight as in not game dog conditioned) and are kept over weight to look bigger because people want a think heavy dog. So depending on if she is kept in whatever condition her parents were in will determine whether she is close to there weight more or less. This works the other way around as well. If her parents were well kept, but the pup is over fed, she would weight more. Not saying your pup is over fed, just saying it can go both ways.

As long as the puppy is healthy looking and not to skinny or to fat I wouldn't much worry about weight and size.


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I still think your a dude..... lmao
> 
> Welcome to the forum. She will most likely be in the range of her parents, but that also depends on if her parents were over weight. Many bullies are over weight ( and I don't mean over weight as in not game dog conditioned) and are kept over weight to look bigger because people want a think heavy dog. So depending on if she is kept in whatever condition her parents were in will determine whether she is close to there weight more or less. This works the other way around as well. If her parents were well kept, but the pup is over fed, she would weight more. Not saying your pup is over fed, just saying it can go both ways.
> 
> As long as the puppy is healthy looking and not to skinny or to fat I wouldn't much worry about weight and size.


I understand what you mean. Yea her mom and pops were pretty big bro. But im gonna see how she holds up. Im feeding her Blue Buffalo.. A buddy of my said he feeding his bully raw egg over the food at least twice a week and boils breast chicken and puts it over the food also.. Is this good protein method???


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I wouldn't give raw eggs too often... if at all.
There is something in them that causes a biotin deficiency.
It prevents their bodies from absorbing Biotin and they really need it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You could use a raw egg once a week if you would like, and with the chicken you are much better off feeding it raw, as cooking ruins it as far as the dog is concerned. Dogs are not meant to have cooked food. No one cooks a deer before a wolf eats it.

I am also same as miss Dixie up there. I am a girl too lol. The majority here is actually lmao.


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> Welcome to the forum! Pretty girl you got there
> I really don't know much about Bullies, but she's really cute


Thank you so much ) u have a cutie yourself..


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow great advice and Fast!! Sorry again dont wanna affend anyone.. So raw chicken is better!! Sounds good . have you ever heard of Bully Max supplements?? Wanna know if any one tryed them before?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Blue~Diamond said:


> Thank you so much ) u have a cutie yourself..


You're welcome, and thank you!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I bet she will round out in the 60lb range if kept at a healthy weight. Just remember it's less about weight and more about proportion. My dog stopped gaining weight at around a year but still filled out in other body places til she was about 3.


----------

